# The New Guy / 2004 Questions



## Idealmind8 (Aug 15, 2007)

Hello all

I am hours away from buying a 2004 GTO Yellow, from the dealer for 17.8K with 44K miles on it.

I am a huge commuter, about 80 miles a day round trip from home to work and back.

I have always wanted this car, and now I have found one and talked the dealer down to 17.8K.

I guess the question is, What should I look for to go wrong with the car at 44K miles so I can tell the dealer about them before I buy? Do you think 44K miles is to much? Does anyone have any exp. with the GTO past 50K miles.

sorry for all the questions, but I want to make sure I dont dig myself a hole.

Thanks for taking the time to read my post :cool


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

Idealmind8 said:


> Hello all
> 
> I am hours away from buying a 2004 GTO Yellow, from the dealer for 17.8K with 44K miles on it.
> 
> ...


Hey Idealmind8 !
Let me be the first to offer congrats on your new aquisition!arty: 
And, might I add, you have chosen the best possible color!

My advice to you would be to carefully go over the car. The biggest issue with GTOs in general is with premature wear in the suspension components, particularly, the strut bushings, and the tie rod ends.
Get a CARFAX report and also contact a Pontiac dealer to get a GMVIS report. These will give you some history on the car, and the GM report will give you all the service history. You can never have too much info.
If the car has the original factory 17 wheels, be sure to have the dealer remove the front wheel so that you may inspect for any signs of strut rub. If so, don't be discouraged, just make sure that it gets a proper alignment. That will take care of that.
I can't tell you what to expect at 44k, as mine has only 32k and is still under warranty. But, what I can tell you is that the car is a blast to drive and is very comfortable. The a/c is frigid cold and the seats are probably about the best on the road.

Hope you found a diamond. Best of luck with it and enjoy it immensly!

Russ


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

Groucho, a once GTO owner and now VW fan, had an '04, and drove it over 100K miles, I believe.

He made some mods to shifter, suspension, etc. Perhaps he will chime in.


----------



## Church (Jun 5, 2007)

Door lock actuators. They suck on the 04. Check them carefully.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Idealmind8 said:


> Hello all
> 
> I am hours away from buying a 2004 GTO Yellow, from the dealer for 17.8K with 44K miles on it.
> 
> ...



Ideal,
Sounds like a straight deal as far as price from a stealership. 

As Russ stated, get a CarFax and GMVIS report before putting the money on the table. 

Also, if a DD I hope your 80 mile ride is all highway or your monthly fuel bill could exceed the cars monthly note payment. Groucho is King of the Monaro with app 106k miles in the seat. Check his screen name for posts. He has some very insightful writing over a 3 year span to read. 

You can also find a ton of info on the ls1 site's, along with this site by using the search function. Start by looking at the 04 TSB's in the engine/ maintenance section of this forum.

Enjoy the new ride,:cheers 
Red.


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

Church said:


> Door lock actuators. They suck on the 04. Check them carefully.


Hey Church,
Not being a smart a**, but how would one check the lock actuator? If it works, it works, if it don't, it don't.  

Russ


----------



## Church (Jun 5, 2007)

macgto7004 said:


> Hey Church,
> Not being a smart a**, but how would one check the lock actuator? If it works, it works, if it don't, it don't.
> 
> Russ




Unlock and lock the doors multiple time with the Fob. Most of my buddies with 04 i did this to the one of the door locks did stick. Give it a try.


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

Church said:


> Unlock and lock the doors multiple time with the Fob. Most of my buddies with 04 i did this to the one of the door locks did stick. Give it a try.


Ok, thanks for the clarification.
I have never had an issue with the door locks on my 04.

Russ


----------



## thecommish16 (Oct 16, 2006)

It's a 4 year old car with 44k miles...I think 17.8k sounds ok for a car with that much power, but you are out of warranty. I would check the brakes and tires, things that wear and make sure you've got some good life in them before you end up spending a grand to update it afterwards. 

I have the Camaro Z28 from 1999 and I can tell you it's run like a champ for 85k miles now with some repairs for brakes, rotors, altenator, a water leak and a power window motor (the other is dead now too).

I'd say 90% of those repairs came after 70k miles though. 

I think GM American Muscle cars are awesome...and they seem to be pretty well built.


----------



## Idealmind8 (Aug 15, 2007)

Thanks alot guys for all your input...

Well....its about that time...Im off to go pick up my baby, I will post pics tomorrow, thanks again!!!


----------



## Idealmind8 (Aug 15, 2007)

Well I got ger home and I have a couple of questions:

1. I cant seam to lock the car with the remote. The driver side lock wont go down then I get the beeps from the horn. The weird thing is, once I get in the car, and start it I can lock it no problem. Is there something I am missing here?

2. The radio works just fine, however the buttons on the radio dont work, I can press them just fine, but nothing happens, the vol. nob however does work. The steering wheel buttons work...( mad at myself for not checking the radio at the dealer, they said they will check it out friday)

3. At idle at a stop light the car slightly rocks a tad. I never had a muscle car so I dont know if this is normal.

Thanks again guys, it runs great!


----------



## Idealmind8 (Aug 15, 2007)

Ok After using the search button lol I found out I might have a Lock actuator problem. But this is on the driver side which is strange.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

The car rocks at idle because of the lope of the cam. It's normal -- and totally cool.

As for the other stuff, talk to the dealer you bought it from.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*What BA said.....

If it's not the actuator, it most probably is the BCM. Mine just went out and was replaced. My doors and trunk were working intermittently. They put in a new Body Control Module and I got 2 new key fabs with it. If it is the BCM and your dealer does not have the key codes that were issued with the car they will need them to reprogram your car, you then will be issued a new key codes once the new key codes override the old ones. They can call GM or if you have yours giving it to them will help expedite the process. The car had one new hopefully the previous owner left it. IF it is the BCM, and it is replaced, you will receive new key codes, make sure they give them to you. The BCM is located behind the glove box up under the dash. *


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Idealmind8 said:


> Ok After using the search button lol I found out I might have a Lock actuator problem. But this is on the driver side which is strange.


*
The actuator has nothing to do with the radio, the BCM does. I'd bet that's the problem.*


----------



## Idealmind8 (Aug 15, 2007)

Thanks Judge

Check your PM


----------



## Idealmind8 (Aug 15, 2007)

Thanks for helping me with the BCM problem, I am going to call the dealer and give them a ear full until they fix it. Also after I drive the car (even on a short trip), when I get out I can smell a sweetish smell ( however very faint ). maybe coolant leak? When I left the dealer late last night, I did smell it very faint, but they did just wash the car.

Also how much do you think a new BCM will cost me? My warranty has run out.


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

Idealmind8 said:


> Thanks for helping me with the BCM problem, I am going to call the dealer and give them a ear full until they fix it. Also after I drive the car (even on a short trip), when I get out I can smell a sweetish smell ( however very faint ). maybe coolant leak? When I left the dealer late last night, I did smell it very faint, but they did just wash the car.
> 
> Also how much do you think a new BCM will cost me? My warranty has run out.


Most late model used cars come with at least a 30 dealer warranty. You should check to see if you have at least that.

Russ


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Macgto is right you should have at least a 30 day warranty with a most probable 100.00 deductible. If you just got it home and discovered these problems, I'd be very animate about a full replacement no charge. *


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

:agree If they don't, threaten with contacting the triple B or demand a full refund. Also, get the GMVIS report. Some cars were sold with extended warranties that might have been transferable.


----------



## Idealmind8 (Aug 15, 2007)

Well the dealer said its just the actuatar on the driver side that is bad, and my BCM is fine. And the radio is just bad, and the dealer is going to place an after market radio in there for me.

Also, I love this form, most the questions I have I used the search feature to find my answer, but...I cant find how to adjust my fan on and off temp and how to place diffent tune settings. Do I need a chip?

Thanks again guys


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Thats good news. Are you OK with an after market radio? Make sure it's something you approve of. Many guys don't like the factory radio and if you are one, you may be getting an upgrade! Before you pull off the lot make sure all the buttons on the steering wheel work. Also make sure you do not lose the radio key code for the factory one unless you plan on destroying it or the dealer takes it.

I don't follow you on the setting of the fan settings. Those buttons are pretty straight forward. The temp is controlled by it's own dial and the fan is controlled by it's own. The fan dial just controls direction and speed. No chip needed.*


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Read the manual first? If not its the best place to start....


----------



## Church (Jun 5, 2007)

Who doubted me for telling him to check the actuators. Door lock actuators+04 GTO=Crap.


----------

